# Need help. First BMX/DJ bike



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

looking into getting a starter DJ bike and have no idea what to look for. Going used so gonna look on cragislist for something inexpensive.

I'm 5'11 and so far have only done singletrack MTB, but i find myself wanting to learn to do some jumps and get some air greater than 4 feet...can u guys help me figure out what to get?

here's a video of what we have in the area:
Ant Hills Lakeside Jumps in Houston, Tx - YouTube

found this on craiglist:
PRICE REDUCED Custom BMX Bike - SICK Colors, Great Parts!!

any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Since you're coming from xc-mtb, I think 26" DJ mtb or 24" bmx cruiser is the way to go. In fact I have a buddy in Houston who has an extra frame and some parts, and he goes to Anthills sometimes. PM me for details.


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Airbourne has their wingman for 499 right now with free shipping


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

do i need similar geometry as my trail bike?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

sinfony78 said:


> do i need similar geometry as my trail bike?


No !! You want a DJ-specific bike.

The geometry of this Blackmarket Soldier, for example, can be thought of as the quintessential dirt jumper mtb (after everyone copied Blackmarket back in the mid/late 2000's). 69 degree head angle. 15.5-ish chainstay. low seat/top tube. The only sizing difference is the length of the front end, usually measured by actual top tube. You have 21.5"tt as Small, 22" as Medium, and 22.5" or 23" as Large/XL.


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

what advantages would a 24" have over 26" and vice versa?
and when i'm watching pro competitions, what size wheels are those guys on?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

sinfony78 said:


> what advantages would a 24" have over 26" and vice versa?
> and when i'm watching pro competitions, what size wheels are those guys on?


Most mtb guys would be on 26". Unless they're short (not get nutted by the rear wheel as easily). OR unless they want a bike that is more skatepark/street oriented and they want it more flickable for tailwhips, 360's, etc. Trials/street dudes like Danny MacAskill are on 24"s Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009 - YouTube

Martin Soderstrom. 26" mtb-dj
Martin Söderström - California Visit - YouTube

NS Capital 24" promo 
NS Capital promo - NSBIKES - YouTube

BMX also has 24"s. Like in racing:
bmx world 2007 cruiser elite men - YouTube

Or in street/park/dirt jumping:

_How to Ride Dirt Jumps When You Suck! _
on Sunday Model C 24" BMX
How to Ride Dirt Jumps When You Suck! - YouTube


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks cmc, think i'll be looking at a 24"...will talk to your friend sometime soon

not that i'll ever be able to do what maccaskill or pro dj'ers can, or that a tailwhip will be that much easier...but i'd like to know that i at least have the right equipment to do so were i to find that i am some kind of prodigy

hopefully at my age i'll at least be able to learn some new tricks...learning to manual on a Med size MTB is pretty hard


----------

